# primary pumps and secondary pumps



## afou2d (14 أبريل 2009)

please i want know when i use primary pumps and secondary pumps​ 
and what is diffrence between 3-way valve and 2-way valve​ 
and if there are relation between types of valvas and types of pumps​


----------



## afou2d (14 أبريل 2009)

فينك يا زيكو انت و محمد وزانتى وباقى الاعضاء يا جماعه انا بجد محتاج اعرف الموضوع ده لانه محيرنى جدا واللى هيعرفنى هدعيله بكره فى صلاه الفجر ان شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

و اللى مش هيعرفك برضه ادعيله لان اكيد اللى مش هيكتب حاجه يبقى مش عارف يكتب
معلش سامحنى لحد يوم السبت عشان معايا شغلانه مهمه جدا لازم تخلص بكره


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله
شوف يا جميل 
لو منظومة التكييف كبيرة بنعمل نظام طلمبا ت ابتدائية دورها فقط دفع الماء داخل التشلر و التغلب على الفقد ده فقط

و بنركب طلمبات ثانوية دورها توصيل الماء المثلج الى وحدات الفان كويل و الاير هاند يونيت اللى راكب عليها فى هذه الحاله صمام تو 2 وايى 
2-way valve​ اللى متوصل على الثرموستات و لما توصل درجة الحرارة للدرجة المطلوبه يفصل الثرموستات و يقفل ال valve و الضغط يزيد فى الدائرة و مفتاح الضغط اللى راكب على الطلمبات الثانوية يحس يقوم يدى اشارة للطلمبات اللى راكب عليها فاريبل سبيد انها تخفض السرعة علشان الضغط يفضل ثابت
فى حين ان الطلمبات الابتدائية ذات السرعة الثابتة ( العادية ) اسه شغاله و بتطلع مياه و تدخلها على التشلر 
قوم ايه يا سيدى نعمل باى باس من قبل الطلمبات الثانوية يرجع المياه على خط الراجع عند دخول الطلمبات الابتدائية
يقوم التشلر ترجع له مياه باردة و يفصل 

و الطريقة ده بتوفر كهرباء فى تشغيل الطلمبات الثانوية


----------



## muhannadsd (14 أبريل 2009)

مبدأ عمل 2 way valve و 3 way valve هو نفسه وهو تغيير كمية الماء المار في الوشيعة بس الاول بيقطع الدارة والثاني بيعمل baybass والحكي يلي قاله الأخ محمد مية مية بس بحب ضيف انو عمر الصمام الثلاثي قصير وثانيا سعره غالي كتير وخاصة لما يزيد القطر عن 2.5 انش


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2009)

حاجه تانيه توضيحية جات على بالى لما قرأت مشاركة الاخ الفاضل muhannadsd

انو فى النظام العادى الباى باس بيكون عند الفان كويل

اما فى نظام *primary pumps and secondary pumps
ف الباى باس بيكون بعد التشلر و قبل الطلمبات
بمعنى انو مش لازم يروح الماء الى الفان كويل و هى تقول مش عاوزه
لا ده الاشارة بتيجى من الصمام و الضغط يزيد و الطلمبه هى اللى متوديش الماء

*


----------



## afou2d (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا جماعه على الاضافه دى واكيد هدعلكم بكره ان شاء الله اما انت يازنتى باشا مستنيك يوم السبت وهدعيلك برده متخفشى


----------



## sosodeep (14 أبريل 2009)

طيب أنا عندي كم سؤال عن نفس الموضوع و يلي حيجاوب إنشاءالله afou2d حيدعيله

بما أننا عرفنا أن تركيب المضخة الثانوية و الأولية هو للتخفيض ضاغط المضخة الكبير فما هو تأثير هذا الأمر على التكلفة التصميمية من حيث : مرحلة التأسيسات و من حيث مرحلة التشغيل - بعد التأسيس -

السؤال التاني هو عن موضوع البايباس يلي بعد المضخة أنا صراحة ما فهمته يا ريت لوحدا بيقدر يحط مخطط أو جزء من مخطط لو كان وضع مخطط كامل صعب عليه " يعني يشيل أسماء الشركات و صاحب المشروع ...إلخ و يشيل باقي الأجزاء غير المهمة من الرسمة و يحط الرسمة " مشان تكون أوضح


----------



## afou2d (14 أبريل 2009)

وحاجه كمان محتاج اعرفها ما هى قيمه الضغط اللى على pumps واللى من خلالها اقدر اقول ان المشروع كبير ومحتاج فيهsecondary pumpsولا دى حاجه بتتاخد بالسنس . ارجو التوضيح


----------



## الطموني (15 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> حاجه تانيه توضيحية جات على بالى لما قرأت مشاركة الاخ الفاضل muhannadsd
> 
> انو فى النظام العادى الباى باس بيكون عند الفان كويل
> 
> ...



اضيف اخي محمد بارك الله فيك انو commen pipeيجب ان يكون قصير جدا و اكبر قطر في النظام او يساوي اكبر قطر فيها ودلك لتقليل من الضغط الضائع فيه


----------



## الدكة (17 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله في جميع المهندسين المشاركين 

بس ماعلافنا وايش قصدك commen pipe مع الشرح لو تكرمت

وليش ماحدش جاوب على اسئلة fou2d

شكرا


----------



## الطموني (17 أبريل 2009)

الدكة قال:


> بارك الله في جميع المهندسين المشاركين
> 
> بس ماعلافنا وايش قصدك commen pipe مع الشرح لو تكرمت
> 
> ...



commen pipe هو الاسم العلمي للباي باس و هوهو الانبوب الذي يفصل و يوصل بين منظومتي الضغط و الاولية و الثانوية و و قد تكرم الاخ محمد حيث يكون بعد التلشر( الاصح القول قبل المضخات الثانوية) و قبل المضخات الاولية 
اما عن اسالت الاخ fou2d فلاجابة كالاتي:


> وحاجه كمان محتاج اعرفها ما هى قيمه الضغط اللى على pumps واللى من خلالها اقدر اقول ان المشروع كبير ومحتاج فيهsecondary pumpsولا دى حاجه بتتاخد بالسنس . ارجو التوضيح


اخي بالله بارك الله فيك
تصحيح بما انو هنالك مضخة ثانوية فيجب ان يكون هناك مضخة اولية يجب تحديد حجمها ايضا
اما بالنسبة لحجم المضخة فان كمية الجريان للماء اي الفلو هو الذي يحدد ذلك و هذا عن طريق حساب الحمل الحراري في المشروع و هذا عن طريق برامج الحساب و ليس السنس اما الضغط او pressure drop يحسب عن طريق شيان
بالنسبة ststic pressure و daynamic pressure
بالنسبة للمضخة الاولية فليس هناك ststic pressure لانها تخدم التشلر و يكون بالعادة التلشر بجنبها و من حيثdaynamic pressure فهناك معادلات تاخذ بالعتبارطول البايب و عدد الصممامات و انواعها المتصلة بالمضخة
اما بالنسبة للمضخة الثانوية فيوخذ بالعتبار الاثنين

فان اصبت فمن الله وحده و ان اخطأت فمني و من الشيطان


----------



## afou2d (18 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الطمونى..............واحب ان اذكر زانتى ان النهارده السبت


----------



## sosodeep (18 أبريل 2009)

الدكة قال:


> بارك الله في جميع المهندسين المشاركين
> 
> بس ماعلافنا وايش قصدك commen pipe مع الشرح لو تكرمت
> 
> ...


 
وكمان ما حدا جاوب على أسئلتي :55: :80:


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

afou2d قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الطمونى..............واحب ان اذكر زانتى ان النهارده السبت


 اصلا فاكر
بس دخلت لقيت كل اللى كان نفسى اقوله اتقال
ما هو طول ما معانا محمد ميكانيك محدش هيعرف يقول حاجه
ده خلص هدايا م. مصطفى الوكيل


----------



## ahmedff (19 فبراير 2011)

اعلموا ان تدفق المضخات الثانوية والاولية متساوي اما HEAD فيختلف 
المضخات الاولية ثابتة السرعة والثانوية متغيرة السرعة
هناك محبس يدعى BYPASS يركب على ال pipe الرابط بين الثانوية والاولية هنا السر في توفير الطاقة 
هناك علاقة بين ال 2WAY VALVE المركب علىFAN COILS/AHUS وال BYPASS VALVE وDIFFRENTIAL PRESSURE 
ما هي العلاقة؟
الاجابة لاصحاب الخبرة الذين يعملون في المباني


----------



## ريم سرتو (26 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم مافي صورة توضح هي المضخات الاولية والثانوية محتاجة كتيييييييييييييييييير افهمها لمشروع تخرج


----------



## سيدحسن1 (26 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
حتي تعم الفائدة لما تم شرحه اليكم اخواتي مخطط تنفيذي يوضح الطلمبات الابتدائية والثانوية وطريق التوصيل مع التشلير ومجوعة المحابس ان شاء الله يكون استكمال لم تم شرحه من الاخوة ونسالكم الدعاء بصلاح الحال 
وجزاكم الله خير ا
اليكم الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/lZr9Q07c/roof_unhson_1_1_1528.html


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (26 فبراير 2011)

الملف المرفق يتضّمن شرح مبسط,واضح وبالصور لنظام Primary/Secondary System و Variable Primary System


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
مشكور كل من ساهم 
يتوقف استخدام مضخات أوليى و أخري ثانوية لنفس دورة الماء المثلج على استخدام المبني


----------



## mohamed mech (28 فبراير 2011)

الطموني قال:


> اضيف اخي محمد بارك الله فيك انو commen pipeيجب ان يكون قصير جدا و اكبر قطر في النظام او يساوي اكبر قطر فيها ودلك لتقليل من الضغط الضائع فيه


 
تسلم يا ابن عمى
و لنا لقاء اخر اليوم مع توضيح اكثر و شرح للدائرة بعد الدوام بإذن الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 مارس 2011)

استكمالا لما قطعه النت 
وظيفة المضخات الأولية هي سحب المياه المثلجة من داخل وعاء التثليج في التشللر ثم مناولتها للمضخات الثانوية و انا افضل تسميتها بالوسيطة لأنها تكمل مسار الماء فتدفعه الي وحدات مناولة الهواء ، و بالتالي فان سحب المضخات الثانوية متصل بطرد المضخات الرئيسية 
يتم تركيب صمامات ( محابس ) ثنائية المسار على كل وحدات المناولة ماعدا اثنتين منها على الأقل فيتم تركيب صمام ثلاثي المسار 

لماذا ؟ لأن التشللر لن يعمل قبل ان يتلقي اشارة من الفلو سوتش بانه توجد حركة تدفق للماء 

وجود الصمام الثلاثي يغنيك عن عمل بايباص على الهيدرز ( مجمع التغذية و مجمع السحب )
وبالتالي يلزم ان تكون المضخات الوسيطة ذات محركات متغيرة السرعة و بالتالي متغيرة التدفق 

ضمن الكنترول بانيل للمضخات الوسيطة يتم تركيب جهاز تحكم في تذبذب التيار variable frequency drive
فبتغير الـ هيرتز تتغير سرعة المحرك و بالتالي عطاء المضخة طبقا لما هو مطلوب استهلاكه ،
فالماء الممنوع من دخول ملفات التبريد يشكل ضغطا مرتد يعطي اشارة لأداة التحكم في سرعة محركات المضخات العاملة فيبطئ حركة المضخة و بالتالي معدل تدفق الماء المثلج 
اتمني اكون كتبت حاجة ذات قيمة


----------



## mohamed mech (2 مارس 2011)

primary pumps & secondary pumps​​مما سبق يمكننا تلخيص الموضوع بوضوح فيما يلى

1- الطلمبات الابتدائية : هى الطلمبات الى يتم تركيبها قبل التشلرت و تعمل بسرعة ثابتة و بإستمرار و يمكن ان تكون فى شكل طلمبة لكل تشلر لها نفس تدفق الماء للتشلر و يمكن ان تكون بجوارها طلمبة احتياطية بنفس السعة و القدرة . اما ضغط هذه الطلمبة فهو مكافى لفقد الضغط فى التشلر مضاف ايه الفقد فى الضغط لمجموعة المحابس على دخول و خروج التشلر و كذلك المواسير بداية من خروج التشلر الى خط الباى باص الى العودة الى مدخل الطلمبة مرة اخرى ثم المرور بالمحابس بخط راجع التشلر و حتى الوصول الى خط طرد التشلر مرة اخى و تسمى هذه بالدائرة القصيرة. كما يمكن ان توجد الطلمبات الابتدائية فى صورة مجموعة من الطلمبات لها هدر سحب واحد و هدر طرد واحد ثم تخرج منه ماسورة واحدة تذهب الى التشلرات و يتم توزيع خط منفصل لكل تشلر .

2- الطلمبات الثانوية : هى الطلمبات الى يتم تركيبها بعد التشلرت و تعمل بسرعة متغيرة و يمكن ان تكون فى شكل مجموعة طلمبات واحدة او اكثر من مجموعة ( مجموعة لكل مبنى او جزء من المشروع ) فى صورة مجموعة من الطلمبات لها هدر سحب واحد و هدر طرد واحد ثم تخرج منه ماسورة واحدة تذهب الى وحدات الملف و المروحة و وحدات المناولة ( الحمل الحرارى) و يتم توزيع خط منفصل لكل وحدة. اما ضغط هذه الطلمبة فهو مكافى لفقد الضغط فى وحدات المناولة الابعد و الصمامات لها مضاف إليه الفقد فى الضغط لمجموعة المحابس على دخول و خروج الوحدات و الطلمبات نفسها و كذلك المواسير بداية من خروج الطلمبات الى وحدات المناولة و العودة الى مدخل الطلمبات الابتدائية و تسمى هذه بالدائرة الطويلة.

3- توفير الطاقة فى التشلرات : كلنا نعلم انه فى حالة عدم وجود حمل حرارى فى الحيو سوف يفصل الثرموستات و يؤدى ذلك الى رجوع المياه باردة كا هى الى التشلر فيشعر حساس الحرارة بالتشلر بذلك فيفصل التشلر و هذا جيد لانه سؤدى الى توفير كبير فى استهلاك الطاقة و لكن ماذا عن الطلمبات التى تعمل بإستمرار حتى يسخن الماء نسبيا فيعود التشلر الى العمل.

4- الهدف من تقسيم الطلمبات الى مجموعتين : يكمن الهدف من تقسيم الطلمبات الى مجموعتين هو توفير استهلاك الطاقة فى حالة الحمل الجزئى للمشروع كالفنادق مثلا . ففى اوقات كثيرة لا تكون الفنادق بها نسبة اشغال كاملة و عليه فإنه يمكن الاستفادة من عدم وجود حمل حرارى بتخفيض سرعة عمل الطلمبة . و لكن التشلرات لا بد لها ان تعمل على تدفق مياه ثابت حتى لا يحدث بها مشكلة تجمد المياه اذا كانت كميتها قليلة .اذا فلا بد من وجود مجموعة طلمبات بسرعات و تدفق ثابت للتشلر و مجموعة اخرى بسرعات و تدفق متغير يمكن من خلالها توفير الطاقة فى حالة الحمل الجزئى 

5- متى نضع مجموعتين من الطلمبات و متى لا نضعها : يمكننا وضع مجموعتين من الطلمبات فى حالة وجود حمل جزئى بشكل مستمر فى المشروع كالفنادق و دورالعبادة و العرض و المولات و المكاتب او غير ذلك من الامثلة فقد وضحت القاعدة ( نسبة اشغال متغيرة)
اما الاماكن التى لا يوجد بها حمل جزئى و دائمة الاشغال فلا فائدة من وضع مجموعتين من الطلمبات و هى مثل غرف تنويم المستشفيات العامة لانها دائمة الاشغال و غير ذلك من الامثلة فقد وضحت القاعدة ( نسبة اشغال ثابتة)

6- الخلاصة : اذا لدينا مشروع به نسبة اشغال ثابتة نضع لها طلمبات بسرعات ثابتة
و اذا لدينا مشروع اخر به نسبة اشغال متغيرة نضع له طلمبات بسرعات متغيرة ولتوفير الكهرباء اخرى صغيرة بسرعات ثابتة للتشلرات.

7- متطلبات اخرى للنظام : لكى يمكننا الاستفادة من الحمل الجزئى فى توفير الكهرباء للطلمبات الثانوية لا بد لنا ان نخبر هذه الطلمبات بأن الحمل قد انخفض و ان نسبة انخفاضة كذا . لذا علينا أضافة وسيلة قياس و قد وقع الاختيار على الضغط الناتج خلف محابس ذات اتجاهين مثل المحابس الكروية فى ان تقوم هذه المحابس بالغلق عند تلقيها اشارة من ثرموستات الحيز بأن الحرارة اصبحت مناسبة و لا داعى لدخول الماء الى وحدة تكييف هذا الحيز و سيؤدى ذلك الى ارتفاع الضغط قبل هذا المحبس فيشعر حساس الضغط الموجود على خط المواسير بهذا الفرق فى الضغط فيرسل اشارة بالضغط الجديد الى الكونترولر فيؤدى ذلك الى ارسال اشارة الى مخفض الضغط بالبدء فى تغيير التردد الكهربى و هنا لنا وقفة و نتابع بعدها بإذن الله.

8- كيفية تغيير سرعة الطلمبة و لماذا :- تتم عملية تغيير سرعة الطلمبات عن طريق تغيير عدد الاقطاب او تغيير التردد و هما المتغيران فى معادلة سرعة المحركات الكهربية و المعادلة هى (N=120F/P)
و نحن اذ لا يمكننا تغيير عدد الاقطاب(P) فإنه يمكننا تغيير التردد (F)و لكن كيف و تردد الكهرباء الموجود بالمشروع ثابت 50 او 60 ذبذبة فى الثانية .
الطريقة هى تحويل هذا التيار المتردد الى تيار ثابت ثم تقطيع التيار الثابت على حسب التردد المطلوب مثلا من 10 الى 100 ذبذبة فى الثانية و بذلك يمكن تغيير السرعة و توفير الطاقة و لكن كيف يتم توفير الطاقة الكهربية.
تعرف قوانين الطلمبات بـ affinity laws 
و القانون الثالث منها و الخاص بالطاقة الكهربية ينص على ​Power
The power consumption of a centrifugal pump can be expressed as
_P1 / P2 = (n1 / n2)3_ _(d1 / d2)3 (3)_
_where_
_P_ _= power (W, bhp, ..)_
و فى حالة مثل حالتنا فإن قطر المضخة ثابت فيصبح القانون​If the wheel diameter is constant - change in pump wheel velocity can simplify the affinity laws to
​_P1 / P2 = (n1 / n2)3_ ​

مثال : طلمبة سرعتها 1600 لفة على الدقيقة و قدرتها 40 حصان . احسب القدرة اذا انخفضت السرعة بمقدار 25%.
الحل 1600*0.75= 1200​_P2=P1 / (n1 / n2)3 = 40 / ( 1600 /1200)3 = 16.87 hp _​

اى ان تغيير بسيط فى السرعة بمقدار 25% سيؤدى الى توفير 57% من الكهرباء .أليس هذا الامر يستحق العمل و التعب من اجله.
انها الهندسة عندما تتألق

مثال اخر : طلمبة سرعتها 1600 لفة على الدقيقة و قدرتها 40 حصان . احسب القدرة اذا انخفضت السرعة بمقدار 70%.
الحل 1600*0.3= 480​_P2=P1 / (n1 / n2)3 = 40 / ( 1600 /480)3 = 1.08 hp _​

اى ان تغيير كبير فى السرعة بمقدار 70% سيؤدى الى توفير 97.3% من الكهرباء .اى ان الطلمبة يمكن ان نقول انها لا تستهلك مما كانت تستهلكه شى .


مثال اخر : طلمبة سرعتها 1600 لفة على الدقيقة و قدرتها 40 حصان . احسب القدرة اذا انخفضت السرعة بمقدار 90%.
الحل ​_P2=P1 / (n1 / n2)3 = 40 / ( 1600 /160)3 = 0.04 hp _​

اى ان تغيير كبير فى السرعة بمقدار 90% سيؤدى الى توفير 99.9% من الكهرباء .اى ان الطلمبة يمكن ان نقول انها لا تستهلك شى .

و للحديث بقية بإذن الله و نلقاكم على خير​


----------



## mohamed mech (13 مارس 2011)

يمكن تركيب مغير سرعة لطلمبة واحدة 
و قد اخبرنى احد الاخوة بانه يمكن تركي مغير سرعة لكل طلمبة ايضا


----------



## arfan1 (10 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم

يرجى شرح متى تستخدم المضخة الاولية و الثانوية و متى يتم الاستغناء عن أحدها و ما وظيفة كل واحدة منهما .

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (10 أغسطس 2011)

ما هو افضل مكان لتركيب ال pressurization unit للمباني العاليه هل اسفل المبنى ام اعلى
وما هو السبب؟
حيث ان الpressurization unit توضع في الدوائر المغلقه لل secondary pump
هل يتم وضعها بالاعلى على اساس توفير الهيد الناتج من ارتفاع المبنى وبالتالي يتم الغاء static head للمبنى ام يتم وضعها باسفل المبنى على اساس ان الدائره المغلقه وان الضغط الداخل للطلمبه يكون بطبيعته عالي نتيجة الارتفاع فلايؤثر ارتفاع المبنى؟


----------



## mohamedtop (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكر ا لكل الذين ابدعوا فى الشرح وخاصة م/ صبرى سعيد
والمبدع دائما م/ mohamed mech


----------



## p.sniper (11 أغسطس 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> بسم الله
> شوف يا جميل
> لو منظومة التكييف كبيرة بنعمل نظام طلمبا ت ابتدائية دورها فقط دفع الماء داخل التشلر و التغلب على الفقد ده فقط
> 
> ...


 
اخي محمد ,,,, كلامك 100%


----------



## toktok66 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> يمكن تركيب مغير سرعة لطلمبة واحدة
> و قد اخبرنى احد الاخوة بانه يمكن تركي مغير سرعة لكل طلمبة ايضا


 
هنا عفوا انا اعترض

مغير السرعه يركب على مضخه واحده فقط لاغير

ولو تم تركيبه لاكثر من مضخه النتيجه تكلفه مبدأيه اعلى بشكل كبير -ونظام كنترول وتحكم اكثر تعقيدا -و ستحتاج لفراغات او مساحات اكبر ((وهذا هدر هندسي لا طائل منه))

لو تريد ان يكون لديك وحده مغير سرعه احتياطي مكانها يكون المخزن وليس التركيب على الدائره


----------



## mohamed mech (3 ديسمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> هنا عفوا انا اعترض





toktok66 قال:


> مغير السرعه يركب على مضخه واحده فقط لاغير
> 
> ولو تم تركيبه لاكثر من مضخه النتيجه تكلفه مبدأيه اعلى بشكل كبير -ونظام كنترول وتحكم اكثر تعقيدا -و ستحتاج لفراغات او مساحات اكبر ((وهذا هدر هندسي لا طائل منه))
> 
> لو تريد ان يكون لديك وحده مغير سرعه احتياطي مكانها يكون المخزن وليس التركيب على الدائره




يا ياشا حقك تعترض طبعا و اعتراضك مقبول و صحيح
بس تفتكر هو قال كده ليه
المنطق بيقول واحد كفاية 
على اساس إنهم لو 3 طلمبات مثلا كل وحدة 100 جالون على الدقيقة
و احنا محتاجين 50 جالون يبقى طلمبة وحدة تشتغل بنصف عدد دوراتها
و لو 100 يبقى وحدة كاملة
و لو 110 يبقة وحدة كاملة و اخرى بـ عشر عدد الدورات 1/10
و لو 150 يبقى وحدة كاملة و نص الثانية و هاكذا
الطلمبة اللى تكمل 100% من قدرتها لن تحتاج لمغير السرعة
طيب ان كان ماسبق صحيح
يبقى الراجل قال كده ليه محدش تانى يعرف
ولا هو علشان كان مورد طلمبات بيحب يبيع مثلا

**************************************
طيب ما تيجى نفكر تانى يا توك
مش يمكن لو 3 طلمبة فى 33 هيكون اوفر من واحدة 
المعادلات بتقول إيه

مثال : 3 طلمبة سرعتها 1440 لفة على الدقيقة و قدرتها 10 حصان . احسب القدرة اذا السرعة بمقدار 33%.
الحل 1440*0.33= 475
Hydraulic Power follows the Affinity Laws, i.e. ​

P
2 = P1 x (RPM2/RPM1)3
​

_OR_​

_P2=P1 / (n1 / n2)3 = 10 * ( 475 / 1440)3 = 0.36 hp _​


أى أن ثلاث طلمبات تعمل بثلث عدد لفاتها سيكون مجموع استهلاكها 3*0.36 = 1.1 حصان
فى حين ان طلمبة واحدة تعمل بكامل عدد لفاتها سيكون استهلاكها هو 10 حصان
فى حين أن كمية المياه واحدة فى الحالتين
و لكن الفرق فى الاستهلاك كبير جدا ​ 
و الان جاك دوركم :- :81:
هل ما سبق صحيح ام لا و لماذا ؟
و غن كان صحيح فهل يا ترا هذا هو سبب وضع مغير سرعة لكل طلمبة ؟
أعملو كوباية شاى و مخمخو معايا . :70:
حد يقولى كلامك غلط:5:​ 



​


----------



## mohamed mech (3 ديسمبر 2011)

المشاركة السابقة بعد التعديل

يا باشا حقك تعترض طبعا و اعتراضك مقبول و صحيح
بس تفتكر هو قال كده ليه
المنطق بيقول واحد كفاية 
على اساس إنهم لو 3 طلمبات مثلاً كل وحدة 100 جالون على الدقيقة
و احنا محتاجين 50 جالون يبقى طلمبة وحدة تشتغل بنصف عدد دوراتها
و لو 100 يبقى وحدة كاملة
و لو 110 يبقة وحدة كاملة و اخرى بـ عشر عدد الدورات( 1/10)
و لو 150 يبقى وحدة كاملة و نص الثانية و هاكذا
الطلمبة اللى تكمل 100% من قدرتها لن تحتاج لمغير السرعة
طيب ان كان ماسبق صحيح
يبقى الراجل قال كده ليه محدش تانى يعرف ؟؟؟
ولا هو علشان كان مورد طلمبات بيحب يبيع مثلا !!!

**************************************
طيب ما تيجى نفكر تانى يا توك
مش يمكن لو 3 طلمبة فى 33 هيكون اوفر من واحدة 
المعادلات بتقول إيه

مثال : 3 طلمبة سرعتها 1440 لفة على الدقيقة و قدرتة كل منها 10 حصان . احسب القدرة اذا سرعة كل منها 33%.
الحل 1440*0.33= 475

Hydraulic Power follows the Affinity Laws, i.e.  

P2 = P1 x (RPM2/RPM1)3 
​
_OR_ ​
_P2=P1 / (n1 / n2)3 = 10 * ( 475 / 1440)3 = 0.36 hp _ 
​
أى أن ثلاث طلمبات تعمل بثلث عدد لفاتها سيكون مجموع استهلاكها 3*0.36 = 1.1 حصان


فى حين ان طلمبة واحدة تعمل بكامل عدد لفاتها سيكون استهلاكها هو 10 حصان

فى حين أن كمية المياه واحدة فى الحالتين
و لكن الفرق فى الاستهلاك كبير جدا 

و الان جاك دوركم :- :81:
هل ما سبق صحيح ام لا و لماذا ؟
و إن كان صحيح فهل يا ترا هذا هو سبب وضع مغير سرعة لكل طلمبة ؟
أعملو كوباية شاى و مخمخو معايا . :70:
حد يقولى كلامك غلط :5:



​


----------



## toktok66 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

[QUOTE=mohamed mech;2487790] 
المشاركة السابقة بعد التعديل​ 
يا باشا حقك تعترض طبعا و اعتراضك مقبول و صحيح
بس تفتكر هو قال كده ليه
المنطق بيقول واحد كفاية 
على اساس إنهم لو 3 طلمبات مثلاً كل وحدة 100 جالون على الدقيقة
و احنا محتاجين 50 جالون يبقى طلمبة وحدة تشتغل بنصف عدد دوراتها
و لو 100 يبقى وحدة كاملة
و لو 110 يبقة وحدة كاملة و اخرى بـ عشر عدد الدورات( 1/10)
و لو 150 يبقى وحدة كاملة و نص الثانية و هاكذا
الطلمبة اللى تكمل 100% من قدرتها لن تحتاج لمغير السرعة
طيب ان كان ماسبق صحيح
يبقى الراجل قال كده ليه محدش تانى يعرف ؟؟؟
ولا هو علشان كان مورد طلمبات بيحب يبيع مثلا !!!​ 
*الكلام ده صح جدا*​ 
**************************************
طيب ما تيجى نفكر تانى يا توك
مش يمكن لو 3 طلمبة فى 33 هيكون اوفر من واحدة 
المعادلات بتقول إيه​ 
مثال : 3 طلمبة سرعتها 1440 لفة على الدقيقة و قدرتة كل منها 10 حصان . احسب القدرة اذا سرعة كل منها 33%.
الحل 1440*0.33= 475​ 
Hydraulic Power follows the Affinity Laws, i.e. ​ 
P2 = P1 x (RPM2/RPM1)3​ 


_OR_​ 

_P2=P1 / (n1__ / __n2)3__ = 10 * ( 475 / 1440)3 = 0.36 __hp_​ 


أى أن ثلاث طلمبات تعمل بثلث عدد لفاتها سيكون مجموع استهلاكها 3*0.36 = 1.1 حصان

*انت هنا قلت حصان كويس جدا بس مقلتش ماهو قدر الكهرباء المستخدمه!!! ((وهنا الخدعه والخداع -ويجب التوقف كثيرا هنا)))*
*التوفير هنا بكل بساطه للاحصنه فقط مما ينعكس على التوفير في معدل اهلاك البيرنج والاجزاء الميكانيكيه + الاهدار في الطاقه الكهربائيه*​ 

فى حين ان طلمبة واحدة تعمل بكامل عدد لفاتها سيكون استهلاكها هو 10 حصان​ 
فى حين أن كمية المياه واحدة فى الحالتين​ 
و لكن الفرق فى الاستهلاك كبير جدا​ 
*على الورق بس الكلام ده شكله حلو *​ 
و الان جاك دوركم :- 
هل ما سبق صحيح ام لا و لماذا ؟​ 

*لازم تعرف طريقه عمل المضخه المتغيره السرعه كويس علشان تعرف ان ده كلام ورق-والكلام الفعلي*
*1- **(( هنا يظهر تفكير دارج عند الكثيرين وللاسف هو خاطئ لان **vsd** لا يقلل كلفه استخدام الكهرباء -لان القدره الكهربائيه الكليه المغذيه ل **vsd** ثابته ولا تتغير ولكن المخرجات من **vsd** متغيره فأين التوفير؟))*
*2- **التوفير الفعلي لاينعكس على استهلاك الكهرباء بشكل مباشر وانما بشكل غير مباشر ((مثال: تركيب مغير سرعه يغنيك عن تركيب صمام اتزان بعد المضخه <توفير> وبالتالي فقد ضغط اقل ومحرك اقل من المفروض <توفير>** استهلاك اقل للبيرنج الخاصه بالمحرك والمضخه استهلاك اقل لحلقات تاكل المضخه <توفير>))*
*3- **يجب مراجعه مبدا عمل مغير السرعه ((مع الاخذ في الاعتبار انه اصعب في عمليات الصيانه واكثر كلفه في مصاريف الصيانه))*​ 
و إن كان صحيح فهل يا ترا هذا هو سبب وضع مغير سرعة لكل طلمبة ؟​ 
أعملو كوباية شاى و مخمخو معايا . 
حد يقولى كلامك غلط ​ 




[/QUOTE]
النتيجه في الفكره الثانيه:
1*- **نظام تحكم اعقد واكثر كلفه مبدأيه وتكلفه تشغيل اعلى من الفكره الاولى ((الموضوع مخادع جداا))*
*2- التوفير سيكون في معدل استهلاك الكراسي للمحركات و حلقات التأكل للمضخات *
*3- المضخه متغيره السرعه ((مغير السرعه لايوفر اي كهرباء اطلاقا)) تكون موفره للنظام وليس الكهرباء بشكل مباشر*​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*

*​*الموضوع شيق يا اخ محمد ميك

لقد اتحفتنا بهدا الشرح الرائع 

ممكن لو فيه كتاب يتحدث علي الموضوع
 
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## asdmasr (30 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

هل معنى كده ان مغير السرعة ملوش اى تاثير على الكهربا اللى بتستهلكها المضخة
وان فايدته الوحيدة هو عمل توازن فى المواسير بدلا من صمامات الاتزان

طب يبقا ال Affinity Laws يتطبق ازاى فى الحالة دى 
المفروض ان السرعة قلت يبقا القدرة الكهربية المسحوبة تقل هى كمان
نرجو التوضيح وربنا يبارك فيكم على المعلومات القيمة اللى بتقدموها



toktok66 قال:


> [QUOTE=mohamed mech;2487790]
> المشاركة السابقة بعد التعديل​
> يا باشا حقك تعترض طبعا و اعتراضك مقبول و صحيح
> بس تفتكر هو قال كده ليه
> ...


----------



## M.Ghareb (30 ديسمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> primary pumps & secondary pumps​مما سبق يمكننا تلخيص الموضوع بوضوح فيما يلى
> 
> 1- الطلمبات الابتدائية : هى الطلمبات الى يتم تركيبها قبل التشلرت و تعمل بسرعة ثابتة و بإستمرار و يمكن ان تكون فى شكل طلمبة لكل تشلر لها نفس تدفق الماء للتشلر و يمكن ان تكون بجوارها طلمبة احتياطية بنفس السعة و القدرة . اما ضغط هذه الطلمبة فهو مكافى لفقد الضغط فى التشلر مضاف ايه الفقد فى الضغط لمجموعة المحابس على دخول و خروج التشلر و كذلك المواسير بداية من خروج التشلر الى خط الباى باص الى العودة الى مدخل الطلمبة مرة اخرى ثم المرور بالمحابس بخط راجع التشلر و حتى الوصول الى خط طرد التشلر مرة اخى و تسمى هذه بالدائرة القصيرة. كما يمكن ان توجد الطلمبات الابتدائية فى صورة مجموعة من الطلمبات لها هدر سحب واحد و هدر طرد واحد ثم تخرج منه ماسورة واحدة تذهب الى التشلرات و يتم توزيع خط منفصل لكل تشلر .
> 
> ...




جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم على هذه المعلومات الممتاااااااازة وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## toktok66 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

المضخات متغيره التدفق واللتي تعمل بـــــ vsd -غير موفره للطاقه بجميع الاحوااااال


----------



## mohamed mech (30 ديسمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> المضخات متغيره التدفق واللتي تعمل بـــــ vsd -غير موفره للطاقه بجميع الاحوااااال


 
يعنى ايه خدعه
و لا العيب فى التصميم
و لا العيب فى الكنترول
و لا العيب فى المستخدم اللى بيضبط الثرموستات على 16


----------



## mohamed mech (30 ديسمبر 2011)

بالمناسبة يا توك كنت امتحنتى من فترة فى الدانبر الاوبست بليد و البرالر
بس انا معرفتش الاجابة

بس اللى وصلتله ان واحد فيهم بيخلط الهواء
ممكن تفيدنا فى الموضوع ده و الفرق بينهم


----------



## toktok66 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> يعنى ايه خدعه
> و لا العيب فى التصميم
> و لا العيب فى الكنترول
> و لا العيب فى المستخدم اللى بيضبط الثرموستات على 16


 

الرد جاء بأستفاضه في مشاركه 32 ولكنك لم تعلق
لايجوز بأي حال استخدام قوانين الافنتي مع المضخات متغيره السرعه





toktok66 قال:


> [quote=mohamed mech;2487790] ​
> 
> المشاركة السابقة بعد التعديل​
> يا باشا حقك تعترض طبعا و اعتراضك مقبول و صحيح
> ...


----------



## toktok66 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> بالمناسبة يا توك كنت امتحنتى من فترة فى الدانبر الاوبست بليد و البرالر
> بس انا معرفتش الاجابة
> 
> بس اللى وصلتله ان واحد فيهم بيخلط الهواء
> ممكن تفيدنا فى الموضوع ده و الفرق بينهم


 
انت توصلت الى شيئ جيد -- ولكنه قريب من الكلام الدقيق

وهو ان الدنابر الاوبست : تعمل على توجيه الهواء في مساره بدون ان تسبب له dampping ((اي تخمده )) ولذلك توضع في مسار الهواء للسبلاي 

اما الدنابر البرالل : فأنها تخمد الهواء بتوجييه بشكل كامل ومباشر نحو الاسفل ولذلك تستخدم في النهايات الطرفيه لمراوح الاكزاهوست ((فمن خلالها يتم اخماد الهواء قبل خروجه الى الهواء الخارجي)) ولا يجوز استخدامها في مسارات هواء السبلاى لانها ستخمد الهواء وتمنع وصوله الى النهايات الطرفيه


----------



## asdmasr (30 ديسمبر 2011)

تعديل

تقليل التردد يصاحبه تقليل فى سرعة الدوران يصاحبه زيادة فى العزم مما يؤدى الى زيادة الفيض المغناطيسى

وكل المحركات مصممة عند فيض مغناطيسى معين وبالتالى الجهد حيقل بالضرورة حتى نحافظ 

*على أن تكون نسبة ال V/f ثابتة* وهى التى تتناسب طرديا مع الفيض المغناطيسى

والعكس يحدث عند زيادة السرعة سينخفض العزم وسيزداد الجهد حتى يحافظ على النسبة * V/f ثابتة* 

ولكن زيادة الجهد ستكون بحدود والا سينهار العزل ويتلف ملفات المحرك لذلك كل محرك وله التردد المناسب له

مختصر الكلام...تقليل السرعة معناها جهد اقل معناها باور اقل

والله اعلى واعلم






toktok66 قال:


> المضخات متغيره التدفق واللتي تعمل بـــــ vsd -غير موفره للطاقه بجميع الاحوااااال


----------



## بن القاسم (4 يناير 2012)

بجد بجد مشاء الله عيكم جزكم الله كل خير _تحياتى


----------

